# Wattwürmer in Westkapelle kaufen ?



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo, #h 

 brauche eure Hilfe.Fahre morgen nach Westkapelle und habe keine
 Ahnung wo ich dort Wattis bekomme.
 Könnt ihr mir helfen?

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmer in Westkapelle kaufen ?*

 *Leute,ich brauche euch!!!!!*

Gruß

        j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wattwürmer in Westkapelle kaufen ?*


 *       Danke für die Hilfe ! |krach: *

*        Bei Melis in der Zuidstraat gibt`s welche.*


*           Gruß*

*           j. Breithardt |wavey:    *


----------

